# Passwörter vms



## planet_fox (19. Aug. 2008)

Hi 

sind die Userdaten bei den howtoforge vms so?


```
User: root
Passwort: admin
```


----------



## Till (19. Aug. 2008)

Was meinst Du mit howtoforge vms?


----------



## planet_fox (19. Aug. 2008)

vmware images


----------



## Till (19. Aug. 2008)

Das Passwort ist "howtoforge". Steht auch im vmware image importing guide, welcher beim download link verlinkt ist.


----------

